# USC Peter Stark VS Columbia University Creative Producing



## supertramp19 (Apr 2, 2015)

N/A


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 2, 2015)

USC is more around mainstream, while columbia focuses more on independent filmmaking.   More opportunities in westcoast for sure.   And I think living in New York is more costly


----------

